# Top 11 Biggest Lies of Mainstream Nutrition



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2013)

There is a lot of misinformation circling around in mainstream nutrition.

I have listed the worst examples in this article, but unfortunately this is just the tip of the iceberg.

Here are the top 11 biggest lies, myths and misconceptions of mainstream nutrition.

http://authoritynutrition.com/11-biggest-lies-of-mainstream-nutrition/


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow! Funny thing is, I've been doing a monthly one day fast for years, so reading number 6 actually made me feel better about it. I started doing it on the advice of a 'wellbeing' advisor who suggested that it might help control the allergies, particularly hayfever, and it has. So, one day per month I don't eat anything but do drink as much water as I can get down my throat.

As for numbers 7 and 9. Finally!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 5, 2013)

interesting article Alan - thanks for sharing 
I presume the author is American ? .  I had never heard of myth nr 5 !?!?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 5, 2013)

Cleo said:


> interesting article Alan - thanks for sharing
> I presume the author is American ? .  I had never heard of myth nr 5 !?!?



I don't know Cleo, but I've been told that by a dietician over here. She was not impressed when I pointed out the sugar content of the things she was recommending.


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 5, 2013)

Interestingly, everything this article says is a myth is everything that Diabetes UK recommends. And they wonder why so many people get complications...


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2013)

I will enjoy me packet of pork scratching tonight after reading that !


----------

